# Sherlock



## missyscove (Dec 30, 2012)

I am on vacation out of state, but yesterday my mom, who was watching my buns, called me with some terrible news. Sherlock, one half of my bonded pair that I had adopted exactly two months previously, had suddenly and unexpectedly passed away. We're not sure what the cause was as she just heard him struggling and found him halfway out of their tunnel struggling to walk. She picked him up and within a few minutes he had passed. He had shown no signs of illness previously and had been proclaimed a healthy rabbit at their recent wellness checkup. 
Losing him so soon after losing my Timmy is just devastating. I had never imagined I would be posting here again so soon. Although I had only had them for 2 months, I had already become quite attached to little Sherlock. I loved his grumpy little Nethie face and the way he would come running over and jump into my lap whenever I shook their cup of pellets. He was such a friendly rabbit and really would come over to anyone to introduce himself. He was even showing promise at learning some new tricks. 
I know losing him must be even more upsetting for his bond mate, Watson. They were found together as strays and I adopted them together from the shelter. They loved cuddling and Watson relied on Sherlock to taste test any new foods and show him that they were okay. 

Here they are together at the shelter the day I adopted them. 






Here's Sherlock chowing down on some parsley right off the plant on their very first trip outside. 





And here are the two of them cuddling together in their cat bed.






And here is the last picture I have of him; the two of us together on Christmas day.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. At least he had someone who love him very much! And you have many great memories :bunnyangel2:


----------



## JBun (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm just so shocked to be reading this! I'm so sorry this has happened to you and your poor little Sherlock. It must be so hard for you not to be there. I hope both you and Watson are going to be ok. So sorry.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! that must be such a shock, and to lose him after only getting to have two months together...  I'm glad he had someone to hold him at the end, though.

binky free, little Sherlock! :rainbow:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh NO! I was so shocked to read this, and just want to let you know I am so sorry about your loss. I can't imagine how devastating that would be especially right after losing Timmy. Binky Free lil' man! I know you'll be very missed~


----------



## kmaben (Dec 30, 2012)

2 months or ten years it's hard to lose them period. I'm sorry it happened so soon. Keep an eye out on poor Watson


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh no! Not grumpy little Sherlock....
How sad for you and for Watson...
Binky free Sherlock :rip:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 31, 2012)

Christina, I am so saddened to read this today as I just loved your two little ones with those cute grumpy faces. You must be so devastated and poor little Watson will miss his little pal. At least he had someone there with him at the end and you´ve given him so much love during this short time. RIP little Sherlock, you´ll be missed by all :bunnyheart


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 31, 2012)

:yeahthat:

It must be so hard on you and little Watson . Give Watson extra snuggles.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 31, 2012)

I was so shocked to hear this. Christina, i am so so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you, fully. 

Binky free little grump faced Sherlock. :rainbow:


----------



## HEM (Dec 31, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear about Sherlock
Hopefully you and Watson will be alright
Binky free Sherlock


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh no  I saw the name and didn't want to believe my eyes... I try to stay out of rainbow bridge, but when I see a familiar name I get pulled in. So sorry to hear of your loss. *hugs*


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh Christina, we feel for you and Watson. When you first acquired him I couldn't believe how much he looked like our little boy, Stewart. We're so sorry you didn't get many more years with him. We've lost a couple of younger buns too without any sign of problems--it just happens. God speed little man and binky free.


----------

